# Ryobi Table Saw Recall



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Saw this this afternoon on a local news program. Haven't seen it mentioned on any of the Woodworking sites I visit or have news feeds from, but think it is important to get out there. Sorry if it has been posted and I missed it.

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11066.html

*Portable Table-Saws Recalled by Ryobi Due to Laceration Hazard*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Ryobi RTS20 portable table-saws

Units: About 21,500

Distributor: One World Technologies, of Anderson, S.C.

Hazard: The saw blade on the motor carriage could be misaligned, posing a laceration hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: The company received one report of a consumer being hit by a piece of metal during the cutting operation. There was no report of a physical injury or property damage.

Description: This recall involves the RTS20 Ryobi ten-inch, portable table-saw. The table saw has a blue base and warning label with the model RTS20 and the Ryobi name printed on it and attached to the rear of the saw.

Sold exclusively at: Home Depot retail outlets nationwide and Canada from July 2010 through October 2010 for about $200.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should contact Ryobi immediately to receive a free inspection of their product and, if necessary, a free repair or replacement of their RTS20 Ryobi table-saw.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Ryobi at (800) 597-9624 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or visit the firm's website at www.ryobitools.com


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this recall notice.


----------

